

Arrow Hero now available for mobiles - eargrey
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.estotyllc.arrowhero

======
eargrey
Arrow hero mobile game now is ready for launch on Google play, thanks Jeremy
for great app idea.

P.S. my best score 3041 :)

